# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  VB 2008: Jeopardy[EXE + SOURCE]

## patplays852

Hello, thank you for taking the time to read this post.

I have looked on these forums searching for "Jeopardy" and I have found nothing that has it published (sort of) lol.  There are a few features that I was looking for in my search, mainly the feature that I think really sets my program out from the rest of the pack:  The ability to *Load, Save, and Modify the Categories, Questions and Answers using a user - friendly interface.  
*

This game is also only designed for a 2 - player system, most similar to the system implemented in classrooms around America where there are two teams, and you switch teams after each question.

Some notes that i would like to point out, this program is NOT COMPLETE.  It does have the core in that it is operational, but there are many more features I am in the process of adding.

The current list of features I wish to have upon completion:
 - Ability to Save, Load, And modify the Categories, Questions, and Answers using a user - friendly interface
 - Ability to Change the colors of buttons and background (in process)
 - Ability to Start playing the game after you create a board via the PLAY button  (currently you need to go to the MAIN screen and click on Load in order to start playing)
 - Ability to Pick your Team-Name
 - Keeps Score (adding score when you get it right, but does NOT take away when you are wrong) - that's the way I'm used to in the classroom.
 - Need an idea for a good icon lol

ScreenShots:


The create - a - board screen is kind of large for a post, so I am only including a link:
http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/2035/snag0046.jpg


I am open to all ideas, so please feel free to express your opinion about my code and the way I went about things, this is really only my 2nd real program (my other one is located here:  http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.php?t=577964

I currently spent about a day in production on this game, far less on my other program (lol)  So I am new to VB programming, and I am looking for any way to better myself in it (hopefully that's where this community comes in)

I am also open to constructive criticism, Please note, I did include a "default game" in there (its in the menu bar, asks you to save it, then you will need to load it to play)  There is SOME foul language in there (really only the F word once or twice).

Well I hope every one likes it, and please give me your ideas on it!

----------

